# Highways & beautiful natural scenery



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

*Coastal highways*

 Post pictures of beautiful coastal roads, and please include comments


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

*Xiamen，China*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK's highways are mostly coastal. 

Here's one highway that goes from Central to Shau Kei Wan

*Eastern Corridor*


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Penang, Malaysia*


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

American coastal highway:


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice pics from America. This the archetype of one from the flatlands:



















That's the 'Afsluitdijk' (bardyke), completed 1932 and keeping out salty water and threats of floods.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

CEBU CITY, PHILIPPINES










Mactan Bridge


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

There is a really nice highway in Italy between Monaco and Livorno (going past Genova) that is coastal. You've breathtaking views over the sea there!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

mij2 said:


> There is a really nice highway in Italy between Monaco and Livorno (going past Genova) that is coastal. You've breathtaking views over the sea there!


Autoroute A8 in France 
E 80 with european name 
and in Italy what is the name of E 80 highway.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Cabot Trail. Cape Breton Island, Canada.




























The Sea to Sky highway in BC is amazing also.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

The N98 (From Toulon to the Italian border in Menton) is the costal road of the French Riviera. In the same area, there are also the N7 and the A8 (Highway)

The "Promenade des Anglais" in Nice:










































The "Croisette" in Cannes:



















The N98 between St Raphael and Cannes:


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

what the hell? Where in God's name is Lake Shore Drive? I know one of you Chicagoans have one.


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/27355/treklens_-_8.jpg









http://www.randolwhite.com/Lakeshore Drive from Hancock Tower.jpg


----------



## matthewcs (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's some of the afore-mentioned sea-to-sky highway. 









































It's currently undergoing reconstruction for the olymics, and there are also small protests by NIMBY groups to certain aspects of this.

http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/....html?id=d46da4a1-2a11-419d-b406-68214324eecf


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

Doesn't anyone have photo's of the Italian motorway A-10 that runs between the French border and Genoa?

It's probably the most impressive motorway I've ever seen (and believe me, I've seen alot of them all over Europe) and it's allways near the coast.
It's a continuous alternation between tunnels and very tall viaducts over the shore.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Near Montpellier (southern France):










Quiberon in Britain:










Cap Frehel in Britain:










The Rance hydroelectrical dam (tidal power station) near St Malo in Britain:










Reunion Island:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I agree with those others above about the Genoa (Italy) to Nice (France) Coastal highway.

I have been on many coastal roads all around the world, and this was easily my favourite. It is simply one of the most perfect, spectacular drives you can make. There are basically two roads, a small road (original highway) that follows closer to the waterline, and the newer autoroute higher in the hills. The autoroute passes over so many viaducts and through so many tunnels it's simply breathtaking. The light and views are the most impressive I have seen.

I'll try and find photos, but they simply won't do it justice.


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

Whats with the houses? Waht ever it is, looks good to me


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Reunion Island:


Information for no french poeple

Reunion island: ( French Departement 974 ) in indian ocean near africa and madagascar island.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Amazing pics


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

The motorway that runs along Sicily's east coast:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

minato ku said:


> Information for no french poeple
> 
> Reunion island: ( French Departement 974 ) in indian ocean near africa and madagascar island.


Yes, you're right to add this comment ; last week in heard in a museum an American student that didn't know neither Reunion Island, neither Mauritius Island nor Madagascar...


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, you're right to add this comment ; last week in heard in a museum an American student that didn't know neither Reunion Island, neither Mauritius Island nor Madagascar...


I've met somebody that thought California is an independent country here. Forget Reunion Island. :lol:


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice Road


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

No-one appears to have presented Victoria's "Great Ocean Road" yet.










Although I live half-way along this 200 km or so of road, I don't own a car, and indeed often fall asleep while travelling along it on the bus. I took the photo above, but apart from the last the rest are pirated:










Interesting thing about the two photos above ... one was from a local tourist authority, whereas the other was from a local motel. They both seem to have the same car in the photo, yet it is driving on the opposite of the road ...

My brother always says: "you can't believe anything you read on the Internet". Trouble is, he's never looked at the Internet. Here's my opinion:

The photo on the left (above) is reversed left to right (no opinion, I know that!) and for some reason they have stuck little glowing balls on the back of what we call a ute (and others know as a pick-up truck) to make it look good. God knows why they reversed it; perhaps they were appealing to the American (or Euro) market, perhaps it was just stupidity.

Incidentally, does anyone outside Australia realise that we have had a medium size macropod called a "euro" for more than a century?










It is a Great Ocean Road ... try a Google Search! 

Try "Twelve Apostles" or "12 Apostles". But just remember ... don't trust the Internet! And what's that pile of rock in the centre foreground? Yep, another Apostle bites the dust. Be there or be too late!


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

In this country, we drive on the left.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

@Yardmaster, that photo you showed is simply "flipped" horizontally in a program like photoshop. I have no idea why they done this. No other post production was done to it. Try it your self, copy into an image program and flip it - it'll look the same. Although the 2nd photo has had some terrible compression applied when saving which has ruined the photo.

By the way, what do you mean by micropod, other than a type of kangaroo or Wallaby?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Justme said:


> @Yardmaster, that photo you showed is simply "flipped" horizontally in a program like photoshop. I have no idea why they done this. No other post production was done to it. Try it your self, copy into an image program and flip it - it'll look the same. Although the 2nd photo has had some terrible compression applied when saving which has ruined the photo.


I realize this... like I said, the original photo was flipped, and it may have been to make the picture look more accomodating to people who drive on the opposite side of the road. The second photo is correct, but in both cases (not surprisingly) the vehicle has what look like headlights in the back. Maybe they're just boxes or something.

The two photos have been cropped differently. The 2nd photo is also darker ... more natural.



> By the way, what do you mean by micropod, other than a type of kangaroo or Wallaby?


A "macropod" is any of that family of animals, which includes kangaroos, wallabies, euros, rock wallabies, pademelons, potaroos, bettongs, and (I think) jerboas, amongst others. They all have large hind feet, heavy tails, pouches, and get around on their hind-limbs, using the forelimbs pretty much as arms.


----------



## 627 (Aug 17, 2004)

PCH! pacific coast highway but i have no pictures, heh


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

627 said:


> PCH! pacific coast highway but i have no pictures, heh


It's okay, I already have you covered... assuming you're talking about California.


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice Pictures


----------



## laxor (Feb 17, 2006)

NSW, Australia


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Stanwell Park?


----------



## MelbourneMan (Apr 22, 2006)

"Great Ocean Road" in Victoria, Australia.

























































Acknowledgements to Travel Victoria.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

MelbourneMan said:


> "Great Ocean Road" in Victoria, Australia.
> 
> ... images cropped, see above ...
> 
> ...


Well done. The photo at the 12 Apostles is now of course obsolete, since you now park on the landward side of the road. But the last image still has the annoying problems previously referred to!

This car is travelling west, towards the horizon. It's an early morning shot, and it's approaching Mt. Defiance, where the road was originally cut by returned WWI Servicemen hanging in baskets suspended by ropes from the top of the cliff. What we see is the rear of the vehicle. If that's not true, then it's on the wrong side of the road.

Incidentally, great photos of the new highway on the Illawarra Coast further up this thread ...


----------



## tr (May 30, 2004)

Suhua Highway, Taiwan









Copyright: Yannlin Photo Co.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

tr said:


> Suhua Highway, Taiwan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice photo, tr!


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

nice photo


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

"Strada Statale Gardesana Occidentale" - Garda Lake - Italy























































Old Photos


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

I think we need more from California, like PCH

and what about ones in Washington State, I'm sure there are plenty there

I'm gonna move to America at some point and live in either CA, or WA


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

So where are pix? Don't tell me u opened the thread to tell us u were there. This is now the 3rd completely useless thread here today alone (beside those of hkskyline). Please don't ruin the subforum.


----------



## pwalker (Feb 19, 2007)

Verso said:


> So where are pix? Don't tell me u opened the thread to tell us u were there. This is now the 3rd completely useless thread here today alone (beside those of hkskyline). Please don't ruin the subforum.


Sorry to disappoint you. I was not aware that pics were required to start a thread. I just thought I would share some thoughts about an amazing highway trip. Perhaps someone more "equipped" can add some photos. In the future, I will try to be less "useless" to this forum.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ You could've just put it in the US Interstates thread, not opening a whole new thread about it. Not that it has anything to do with the Interstates, but it doesn't have exactly much to do with highways/autobahns either...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yes indeed, Verso. This could better be moved to Travel and geography.


----------



## pwalker (Feb 19, 2007)

Verso said:


> ^ You could've just put it in the US Interstates thread, not opening a whole new thread about it. Not that it has anything to do with the Interstates, but it doesn't have exactly much to do with highways/autobahns either...


Well, this was a highway trip, and I commented on the condition of those roads. As for the "travel and geography" thread, honestly didn't see it. Perhaps I could have dug deeper into the site. 

But why such an uproar over a simple thread start? End of the world? I think not.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh come on, give pwalker a break! :lol: I too expected to see pictures in this thread, but it is indeed not the end of the world.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Indeed it isn't, but if you love this subforum (like I do), you get annoyed with three quite useless threads a day. 

Btw, uproar? I think not.  Just a comment.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Canada winter resupply road open to light loads *

TORONTO, Feb 1 (Reuters) - An Arctic ice road key to the resupply of Canada's diamond industry opened on time this week to regular truck traffic, according to the road's operator. 

"The road is now open for light loads," said Tom Hoefer of Diavik Diamond mines, which along with BHP Billiton operates the road. 

Minimum ice thickness on the 600 km (370 mile) Tibbitt to Contwoyto road is now 76 cm (30 inches), with 85 loads having been sent north already, according to an update on Friday of a Web site that tracks the road's progress. 

The temporary highway stretches from the northern hub of Yellowknife, Northwest Territories, across frozen lakes to link up four diamond mines. 

In addition to a mine owned by Diavik, which itself is a joint venture of Rio Tinto and Harry Winston Diamond , the road services BHP's Ekati mine, De Beers Canada's Snap Lake mine, and Tahera Diamond's Jericho mine. 

Tahera recently suspended mining at Jericho as it restructures its operations. 

Typically, the winter road is open from late January until early April. Lightly loaded trucks require about 28 inches of ice thickness to cross the lakes, while super tankers carrying loads of up to 140,000 pounds need 42 inches. 

Last year, nearly 11,000 loads were transported on the road, but fewer are expected this year.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Canada diamond mines see ice road opening on time *

TORONTO, Jan 15 (Reuters) - A 600 km (370 mile) ice road that is key to resupplying Canada's Arctic diamond mines is on schedule to open around the end of the month, and should enjoy lighter loads this year than last, according to the route's operator. 

The temporary highway, on which columns of transport trucks traverse frozen lakes during a typical two-month season, currently has ice about 50 cm (20 inches) thick in its southern sections, according to Tom Hoefer of Diavik Diamond Mines, which along with BHP Billiton operates the road. 

"We've got our fingers crossed it will be the end of January. If you look at historical openings, it's been anywhere (around the) end of January, early February," said Hoefer. 

Starting in Yellowknife in the Northwest Territories, the road snakes north and east into the neighboring Arctic territory pf Nunavut, providing the only ground supply route for four diamond mines, including Diavik, which is owned by Rio Tinto and Harry Winston . 

It also serves BHP Billiton's Ekati mine, Tahera Diamond's Jericho mine and De Beers Canada's Snap Lake mine. 

The road has been around for more than 20 years, originally serving the now defunct Lupin gold mine in Nunavut, but it has grown in importance over the past decade as Canada's young diamond industry has grown. 

But as the loads have increased, road operators have had to also deal with warmer winters. 

Following a nearly disastrous 2006, when mild temperatures closed the road early, they have taken steps to ensure an earlier opening and a smoother season. 

Lightly loaded trucks require about 28 inches of ice thickness to safely cross the lakes, while super tankers carrying loads of up to 140,000 pounds need 42 inches. 

FLOATING PLOWS 

Last year, a back-up road was opened that parallels the southern portion of the route below the treeline, the area where the ice is slower to thicken. 

"It gives us another alternative should we have a problem ... if for some reason the road should fail there. It would be a shame to have one pinch point controlling the whole road," said Hoefer. 

In order to free the road of insulating snow and speed up thickening, crews now head out with plows in late December, using converted amphibious military vehicles that can float if they fall through the ice. 

Thanks to these precautions, along with a cold winter, the mines enjoyed a long 73-day supply season last year, hauling nearly 11,000 loads. That allowed the operations to top up fuel tanks, so that it's likely fewer trips will be needed this year, Hoefer said. 

He said he expects 8,500 loads this season, about half of which will likely be diesel fuel.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

We have seen a lot of pics lately of gorgeous landscapes in the various threads.

I was think about a topic, with pictures of very beautiful landscapes that can be observed from highways, both motorway-grade roads, as ordinary highways, but not dirt roads, and that kind of stuff. It should at least be some kind of main road. Preferred are pics that both show the roadway aswell as the scenery.

Show em all! But please do not post like 30 pics in one post, we don't want the pages loading terribly slow.

Show the best of your country!


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Let me post a few pictures from the Croatian Motorways thread:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2005)

Chriszwolle said:


> We have seen a lot of pics lately of gorgeous landscapes in the various threads.
> 
> I was think about a topic, with pictures of very beautiful landscapes that can be observed from highways, both motorway-grade roads, as ordinary highways, but not dirt roads, and that kind of stuff. It should at least be some kind of main road. Preferred are pics that both show the roadway aswell as the scenery.
> 
> ...


chris. How do I add photos to my posts? seems I'm blocked from adding attachments but no idea why.


----------



## LP (Nov 21, 2006)

Brazil

Rota do Sol









Serra do Rio do Rastro


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> chris. How do I add photos to my posts? seems I'm blocked from adding attachments but no idea why.


You cannot add attachments to this forum. You have to upload your photos to one of many image hosting websites (Photobucket, Imageshack, Tinypic; I personally recommend Photobucket as it provides the best tools for mass uploading and management, something the others don't seem to do). After you've uploaded the image, use


----------



## LP (Nov 21, 2006)

Very beautiful Croatian Motorways


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

take a look at this:

http://www.hac.hr/brosure/monografija/virtualMagazine.html

This is the electronic version of the BOOK presenting the croatian highway network.

more than 400 pages full of high quality aerial photos.

(and I have a free copy of THE BOOK... ))


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> chris. How do I add photos to my posts? seems I'm blocked from adding attachments but no idea why.


In this forum you cannot upload photos, you can only LINK photos from another site.
So you have to upload your photo to a website.
(which can be your own site or a free photo share site)


----------



## ABRob (Feb 10, 2008)

This is one of my favourites of my photos:








A9 near Sion, Switzerland


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

The best I have driven:

*A8 close to Ribadesella (Asturias, Spain). *
The sea is right on the left, and there are pretty high mountains on the right.









by adcava









by adcava

*A45 near Granada. *
The views of Sierra Nevada are stunning.









from Flickr

*AP66 between Asturias and León. *
High motorway, mountains, lots of tunnels and even a impressive reservoir.









from Flickr









from Flickr


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

H123Laci said:


> take a look at this:
> 
> http://www.hac.hr/brosure/monografija/virtualMagazine.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link, I added some photos from it to my first post! kay:


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

snupix said:


> Thank you for the link, I added some photos from it to my first post! kay:


yeah, I have noticed it... ;-))


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Switzerland:

A4









A4









Gotthard









Gotthard









Furka









Furka









Furka









Towards Lauterbrunnen, i have driven this road many times, and hope to do so in April.


















Jungfrau from Lauterbrunnen:









Staubbachfälle in Lauterbrunnen









A view to a kill


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Morocco roads: 










by zsoltika









by Piero Sierra









by vtveen









by CB photography









by Maroczoom









by luidji









Enjoy.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

From Northern Ireland:


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Muttie said:


> by Maroczoom
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/193/493741591_bd50043c6c_b.jpg


Very obviously Photoshop-ed. Let's stay at real views.


----------



## madao (Feb 18, 2007)

in love with this picture


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

keber said:


> Very obviously Photoshop-ed. Let's stay at real views.


Oh dear, one photoshoped picture and you just ignore all the others...


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

not photoshopped.

Philippines by diz 



diz said:


> Pics...
> 
> Approaching Dinalupihan tollgate...
> 
> ...


----------



## sonysnob (Dec 12, 2004)

^ I don't know what I like more, the scenery or the shiny crash barriers.


----------



## Sumeet1981 (Feb 2, 2008)

First posted by IndiasUnite in Indian Highway Pic thread in SSCI


So here goes some pics of INDIAN highways that are apt for this thread.


NH46 - Chennai-Krishnagiri,TN stretch
Copyright RahulKool






















NH46 - Chennai-Krishnagiri,TN stretch
Copyright Deepaksikkanthar












NH1 - Delhi - Ambala, PJ stretch
Copyright Ashutosh Shandilya


----------



## Sumeet1981 (Feb 2, 2008)

More Indian highway pictures

Originally from Suncity in SSCI.


Road to Lavasa (near Pune)
photo copyright Satish











Two more pics
photos copyright kshreesh


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

The newly built *Subic-Clark-Tarlac Expressway* in the *Philippines*.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Near Cape Town, South Africa*

N1 Du Toitskloof Pass - Huguenot Tunnel western portal








R101 Du Toitskloof Pass - old N1 road








R101 meets new N1 in Du Toitskloof Pass - Huguenot Tunnel eastern portal








N1 Freeway between Cape Town and Paarl








N2 Houhoek Pass 








N2 Sir Lowry's Pass








N2 between George and Knysna


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

sonysnob said:


> ^ I don't know what I like more, the scenery or the shiny crash barriers.


The pavement! But...


diz said:


>


...even poles are damn shiny!


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

I was just waiting for someone to post N1 and N2 photos... 

Next time I'm on the N3 in the Midlands, I'll take a few shots and post them here.

In the meantime, here's another N1 pic, between Worcester and De Doorns:










Unfortunately, from the Hex River Pass onwards, the N1 becomes rather boring.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Ron, have tons of photos of the N2. Just need to organise and upload them. The N2 to me is by far the most gorgeous highway in the world, even in my global travels. When one thinks that most of the journey from Cape Town to Port Elizabeth of 750km is stunning. Always mountains, rolling hills, forests, open fields, quaint towns, lagoons, crashing ocean!!! Then, one doesn't even get to the Transkei and KZN yet. My road trip direction of choice by far.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*More Cape Town and environs*

*As Ron2K posted above, when you get to the top of that cutting on the N1 and look north, this is your view. Taken in August 2000...*








Then, this is the N1 90km from Cape Town between Paarl and Worcester...








Lastly, this is the Van der Stel Freeway, or M3, in Cape Town's southern suburbs...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I love this one from Macedonia:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Napoleon's bridge over Soča/Isonzo river in Slovenia, close to where part of the newest episode of The Chronicles Of Narnia was shot:









_http://bp3.blogger.com/_lUOK0mqm5JE/RsXK9wdB0yI/AAAAAAAAAmo/OuJebVNozQ4/s1600-h/DSC08496.JPG_


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

From one of my favorite parts of the southern part of the E4 motorway in Sweden:










The ruins of the Brahehus right next to the motorway with the lake Vättern and the island Visingö in the background. 

The motorway right south of here is really nice too because it is right next to the lake.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

^ nice photos with french yelow markings. 

some photos from Slovenia, panoramio.com:

A2 near Bled, Slovenia









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25294163

A4 is also very nice:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26422033

interchange A4/A2 ahead









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26421919

night photo same location









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35782576

viaduct crni kal, A1









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9648167

A2 split up near visnja gora









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4034490


italian A23 has also beautiful scenery:




























(I hope I respected the copyrights)


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Morocco, highway between Tanger - Rabat. 


Morocco by Mait Jüriado, on Flickr


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

Hemus highway crossing the Balkan mountains in Bulgaria:









panoramio.com









4coolpics.com









4coolpics.com









panoramio.com


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

*Albanian motorway scenery*

Some scenery on Albanian motorways taken from the Albanian thread of roads and motorways... This one is connecting to Kosovo.


----------



## Armidall (Jul 27, 2010)

East Siberia:


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Drove Chapman's Peak Drive today:










(Yes, I know it's not a highway - sue me!)


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Ron2K said:


> (Yes, I know it's not a highway - sue me!)


It's a main road-it can be considered a highway. It's not a motorway/freeway.


----------



## urbanlover (Feb 14, 2005)

Motorcyle ride through Michigan on a fall day


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Armidall said:


> East Siberia:


What is this? It's a lift/funicular of some kind, but for what?
Eastern Siberia, reminds me of parts of Alberta and British Columbia.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^I would imagine that is a boat lift. There are a few of these around Europe to lift boats between canals which are at different levels.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Morocco, A7 (Marrakech-Agadir)

By Beum:


----------



## Magnus23 (Aug 22, 2010)

Carretera del Perú, cruzando los Andes...

Road Peru, crossing the Andes ...


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ Did you need new tires and suspension afther driving it?
Anyway nice road


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

joshsam said:


> ^^ Did you need new tires and suspension afther driving it?
> Anyway nice road


Nah. He wasn't going that fast.

Nice vid.  I like the tunnels and the bridge at 4:35.


----------



## Armidall (Jul 27, 2010)

Fargo Wolf said:


> What is this? It's a lift/funicular of some kind, but for what?
> Eastern Siberia, reminds me of parts of Alberta and British Columbia.


Krasnoyarsk dam is equipped with a canal inclined plane to allow passage of ships...


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ It's an indipendent vehicle, using a sort of enormous rack railway.


----------



## sonysnob (Dec 12, 2004)

The Trans-Canada Highway where it follows the North Shore of Lake Superior:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ I would love to drive down there!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

www.greek-motorway.net

Greek A8


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

E12 Sweden










Riksväg 95 Sweden


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

E6 in Norway, far beyond the Polar Circle:


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the nice pictures of E6! Here's another one of E6, south of Rognan, Nordland.










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38838661


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Brazil​**






































Photos By Brazilian Highway Photoclub flickr.com​*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Slovakia - Orava region 
*
"That is a road to Roháčska dolina from Zuberec-Brestová.."


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algeria

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5240410747/sizes/l/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/3209095?with_photo_id=46082137









http://www.panoramio.com/user/90668?with_photo_id=45917933









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4988065?with_photo_id=47482128


----------



## julioacuesta (Oct 13, 2010)

look at that sports field in the third picture...


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

julioacuesta said:


> look at that sports field in the third picture...


Yes. It is. :yes:


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

I would assume, that there must be a village nearby, if there's a sports field apparently out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Jbte (Mar 2, 2010)

Mexican highways...









Near to Monterrey, Mexico...


















Getting close to Mexico City... this place is cold









Baja California highway









Desert highway...


















Contrast, a tropical one...


















Snowy









Coconuts









Highlands


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Near Jánovce, Slovakia*










_by Andrea Grunska_


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Italian newspaper "La Repubblica" published today in his supplement "Viaggi" ("travels") a list of the most beautiful and scenic highways all over the world. Here it is:

- South Ring, Iceland
- Great Ocean Road, Australia
- Icefields Parkway, Canada
- Causeway Coast Road, Northern Ireland
- Karakoram Highway, China
- Amalfi Coast Road, Italy
- Pacific Coast Highway, USA
- Eyre Highway, Australia
- Seward Highway, Alaska (USA)
- from Las Vegas to Grand Canyon, USA
- Torres del Paine National Park roads, Chile
- D707, Namibia
- Atlantic Road, Norway
- Kalanianaole Highway, Hawaii (USA)
- Cabot Trail, Canada

Here's the article (in Italian)


----------



## juansebastian71 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Road between Bogota and Villavicencio, cities of Colombia (Sout America). It has a length of 85 Kms.*









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28

Card used to pay the toll









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28


Poster highway construction









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28









By juan_sebastian71 at 2011-06-28


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

A lot of pics!!! :bash:

I would like to post more pics, but this page is full!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

I love escenic roads Any updates.


----------



## memaggro (Jan 3, 2009)

In that lot of colombian pictures, only two of them were "beautiful natural scenery" the rest of them all were more suited in "Colombian Highways" :bash:


----------



## Ders453 (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

UPDATES


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Rio-Teresópolis Rd. - Rio de Janeiro - Brazil


Subida da Serra dos Órgãos - Rio de Janeiro por Guide Tour Henrique Cesar, no Flickr




Rio - Teresópolis por guiclimb, no Flickr



Estrada de Teresópolis por rscotrim, no Flickr


TEREaug2010 098 por Denilson Costa RJ-BR, no Flickr




TEREaug2010 092 por Denilson Costa RJ-BR, no Flickr



Dedo de Deus - Teresópolis 2 por rscotrim, no Flickr


----------



## Kronos KBC (Jul 30, 2006)

*Afghanistan*
*Kabul - Jalalabad*


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Stunning scenery.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Transfagarasan Pass in Romania. 









http://thewellers.net/photos/photoalbums/Romania/Transfagarasan/









http://thewellers.net/photos/photoalbums/Romania/Transfagarasan/slides/Transfagarasan%20011.JPG









http://thewellers.net/photos/photoalbums/Romania/Transfagarasan/slides/Transfagarasan%20011.JPG









http://thewellers.net/photos/photoalbums/Romania/Transfagarasan/slides/Transfagarasan%20011.JPG









http://thewellers.net/photos/photoalbums/Romania/Transfagarasan/slides/Transfagarasan%20011.JPG









http://thewellers.net/photos/photoalbums/Romania/Transfagarasan/slides/Transfagarasan%20011.JPG


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

A well made video of a Lamborghini Espada through France, on the epic Route Napoleon.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a real nice road and such a relaxing music :fiddle:











:nocrook:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow nice


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Himachal Pradesh India.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/DAcs/284417591572023


----------



## broken0099 (Jun 20, 2014)

I discovered this road in a car advert in 2007: Cuesta Los Caracoles, Chile. Route 60 in the Andes, near the Argentine border.


Cuesta Los Caracoles, en el paso Los Libertadores por Cretaceo, en Flickr


Cuesta Los Caracoles, Los Andes, Chile por Cretaceo, en Flickr


Portillo, V región, Chile. por pitfrom, en Flickr


Carretera Los Caracoles de Cuesta Juncal, Chile. por AMG Agencia de Viajes y Turismo, en Flickr


For places like this, I really look forward to visiting the Southern Cone


----------



## broken0099 (Jun 20, 2014)

Áncash, Peru:


ANCASH, PERU: Zig-zagging in the Andes. por thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr


ÁNCASH, PERU: Crossing the Andes. por thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr


ANCASH, PERU: Andes Mountains por thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr


ANCASH, PERU: Andes Mountains por thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr


ANCASH, PERU: Route crossing Huascarán National Park. por thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr


----------



## Reda_ (May 12, 2014)

*Morocco*
A7 Casablanca - Marrakech


----------

